# Vizsla range



## dumafotch1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone could give me an idea on how far out a vizsla generally ranges?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

From what I've seen of the breed, quite limited, I think they are about a mid range dog. Most the time they seem to work at about 50-200 yards. A close range dog would be 100 yards and closer, and a long range dog is 300 yards and beyond.

Remember, range is a *good* thing! A dog that won't range isn't worth feeding. I hate a boot licker! You can always make a dog come back, but you can't make a dog go out farther. They either do that all by them selves or they don't.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

all the ones i have seen are 100 yards and under.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Vizslas, like most of the lean pointing breeds, range based on a combination of training and natural ability.

Josh McPherson of Hillbillie Vizslas focuses on huge running dogs for horseback field trials, and he runs Vizslas exclusively. I've seen his dogs range well beyond half a mile, and his dog Deacon is probably the best pointer I've ever seen of any breed for this style of hunting.

There is definitely a training component too. Dogs that run big are confident and have been encouraged to open up the throttles from a young age.

A dog that runs big can be taught to range closer - but it's much harder to go the other direction.

I picked up a Vizsla this Spring that wasn't running big enough for the original owner. He ranges about 300 yards, which is quite close for field-bred Vizslas.

Lines that have been bred more for show are probably another story. If you want to see what the breed is capable of, give Josh a call. He trains out by Eagle Mountain almost every weekend.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders- ... zslas.html


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> There is definitely a training component too. Dogs that run big are confident and have been encouraged to open up the throttles from a young age.


There is more to this than one might realize!

ATTENTION POINTING DOG OWNERS: Let the **** things run! Don't call 'em back...let them run as far and as fast as they chose too.

In fact push if ya can, on either horses, wheelers or foot. And if they come back...don't "love 'em up"...kick em! 

Don't constantly water yer dog! It will end up coming back for water every 5 seconds!

Its tough, especially if your a pointer guy in training (read previous lab owner.)

A lot of it has to do with breed/breeding...but not all of it. Don't eff up a good thing.


----------

